# New Body For Old Parker Section



## apple320 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is a Parker section I had but no body for it so I built a new one out of some ebonite I got in today.

Chris


----------



## driften (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks nice... how are you setup to fill the pen?


----------



## apple320 (Feb 12, 2009)

I mounted a Parker converter in it.


----------



## PTJeff (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Chris,
love the way the cap and barrel dia. match.


----------



## apple320 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks
I really like this design as it seems so stream line
A couple more
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/GreenEboniteSheaffer.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/KarinsNewPenDone.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/KarinsNewPen.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/VicsPens.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/SHEAFFERPLASTIC.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/SHEAFFERPLASTIC1.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/CustomBlackandOrange.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/GreenRoller.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/GreenEbonite.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/GoodGuyFinished.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/GoodGuy.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/VicsPen.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/VicsPenDone.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_0935.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_0937.jpg
http://i465.photobucket.com/albums/rr15/APPLEMAN320/IMG_0950.jpg


----------



## DurocShark (Feb 14, 2009)

Beautiful work. You're inspiring me to spend more money / try new things.


----------



## apple320 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thank you so much.

Gotta love pens

Chris


----------



## Mather323 (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------

